
Quantum Computing explained with a hands-on tutorial in 10 mins - Viveckh
https://medium.com/@viveckh/build-a-quantum-circuit-in-10-mins-ft-qiskit-ibms-sdk-for-quantum-programming-75435b99ee9e
======
gus_massa
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

It's not very clear, but something between 5 and 10 repost are too much.
Specially if you repos the same three articles every day.

Don't expect to get much response if you continue to post the same thing.
Moreover, some people will start to flag these stories.

------
ColinWright
I vaguely thought I'd seen this submitted before, so I did a search:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22172799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22172799)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22163917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22163917)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22120280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22120280)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22094323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22094323)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22079230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22079230)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22065500)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054428)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22047802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22047802)

All by you, and all in the past three weeks.

In fact, looking at your submission history you just submit the same few items
over and over and over again. The FAQ[0] says:

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

Personally, I think your re-posts don't qualify as "a small number".

Looking further at your profile, you've made exactly one comment, and that was
on one of your own submissions. You're not engaging with this site, you're
simply flooding it with your own writing.

Edit: I see gus_massa[1] has said the same thing[2].

\--------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=gus_massa](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=gus_massa)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22238938)

